# Can my Sekonic light meter work with my Profoto Air Remote?



## iggyotis

Hi all,

I just bought the Sekonic l308s light meter and I was hoping to use it with my studio setup of 3 x Profoto D1 Airs and air remote.

I hear there are issues with the Sekonic and Air remote being on different frequencies but a workaround is to use a pocket wizard perhaps. I have a Flex TT5 and a Mini TT1 but I'm not sure exactly how to configure it all?

I have put the Flex TT5 on my camera hotshoe and then the Air Remote on this and when i take a shot it fires the strobe, but how do i make the strobe fire now with the light meter? Can I use the TT1 somehow or can i only use a sync cord from the meter to the camera? I want to meter wirelessly if possible but im not sure if this is possible now.

Thanks!


----------



## table1349

Yes you should be able to use the 308 with your air remote.  You will need a cable that can go from the Sekonic's Flash Syncro Terminal on the bottom right hand side of the 308 to the Sync In Connector on the Air remote that you are using as the transmitter.  You should need a PC to 3.5mm cable I do believe. Plug the PC end of the cable into the 308 syncro terminal, and plug the other end into the sync in connector for the transmitter.  Place the 308 where you want it to get a reading and hit the measurement button.  That will trigger your transmitter which will then trigger the lights.


----------



## iggyotis

Thank you so much for this! is this the cable you mean? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Maxsima-coiled-Suitable-Pocketwizard-miniphone/dp/B003C1MIH2


----------



## iggyotis

Actually here are some cables on Profoto...are any of these any good?


----------



## Buckster

iggyotis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just bought the Sekonic l308s light meter and I was hoping to use it with my studio setup of 3 x Profoto D1 Airs and air remote.
> 
> I hear there are issues with the Sekonic and Air remote being on different frequencies but a workaround is to use a pocket wizard perhaps. I have a Flex TT5 and a Mini TT1 but I'm not sure exactly how to configure it all?
> 
> I have put the Flex TT5 on my camera hotshoe and then the Air Remote on this and when i take a shot it fires the strobe, but how do i make the strobe fire now with the light meter? Can I use the TT1 somehow or can i only use a sync cord from the meter to the camera? I want to meter wirelessly if possible but im not sure if this is possible now.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a different Sekonic model, but just use the manual metering (called "Cordless Flash Mode" by Sekonic) as shown in the first part of this video of your model:






That works no matter what strobes are being used, no sync cable or PW triggers necessary.


----------



## iggyotis

Thank you so much Buckster! I was about to give up and buy a different light meter and send this one back but this works perfectly!!!  Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## iggyotis

Actually I have one other issue Buckster!...So this works when I have a hold of the air remote BUT what if I want to be able to do self portraits where the air remote is on the camera? So while I'm sitting out in front of the camera I want to use my meter to test the light and then press my camera remote and take a shot. Is there a way to do this? Or do I have to hold the air remote and do all my testing and then go back and place the remote on the camera and then take a shot?


----------



## Buckster

iggyotis said:


> Actually I have one other issue Buckster!...So this works when I have a hold of the air remote BUT what if I want to be able to do self portraits where the air remote is on the camera? So while I'm sitting out in front of the camera I want to use my meter to test the light and then press my camera remote and take a shot. Is there a way to do this? Or do I have to hold the air remote and do all my testing and then go back and place the remote on the camera and then take a shot?


Sorry it took so long to get back to you.  Today was moving day for me.  Just got into my new studio and have been getting the essentials in place to at least sleep here tonight.  

Also sorry to say, but I'm not familiar with the Profoto Air Remote system, so I really can't help with it.  I guess I assumed that a part of that system is a remote firing transceiver that would allow you to fire the lights from anywhere in the vicinity wirelessly.  

How are you going to fire the camera for the shot?  Self-timer maybe?

Can you take the transceiver off the camera long enough to sit with it and take a reading for your self-portrait, then put it back on the camera, dial in your light, sit back down and fire?  Or maybe you can just waste a photo by firing with the meter under your chin, then dialing in the light with the reading for the "real" shot to follow?


----------



## iggyotis

No worries Buckster congrats on the new studio!

So yes I can fire the lights with the air remote anywhere in the room wirelessly. And now with your suggestion I can meter the light anywhere as well which is great.  

But the air remote has to be on the camera (or somehow connected to it) to fire the strobes so I guess maybe I do just have to go back to the camera and put it back on.

The ideal would be that when I press the meter button the strobes fires, rather than when I press the test button on the air remote they fire. This way I can meter anywhere in the room, change the lights to perfect, then press the camera release remote and take a shot. Is there anyway to make the meter fire the strobes at all? With a sync cord or the TT1/Flex TT5 combo perhaps?


----------



## iggyotis

Just thinking that yes maybe I can have the Mini TT1 on the hotshoe and add the air remote on top of that. Then when I press the test button of the Flex TT5 it will fire and I can take a reading like before. I will try this out later and let you know if it's a success!


----------

